# Are you going to watch the new FOX show Hells Kitchen????



## kleenex (May 26, 2005)

it will be on Mondays at 9pm starting next week.  Winner gets to be head chef of a new resturant.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

from the looks of it i don't like him already. besides i watch wwe raw on mondays


----------



## kleenex (May 26, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> from the looks of it i don't like him already. besides i watch wwe raw on mondays



You do!!!  Who do you like best.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

well besides the rock you mean ?? lol oh gosh i don't know seems everyone i liked most is gone. the rock, steve austin, the hardy boys (remember them ?). though chris jericho is still around. i like him alot too. love watching batista beat the crap out of triple h. it's my night-time soap opera lol.


----------



## choclatechef (May 26, 2005)

No. I worked in one restaurant where the owner would come in an scream and curse at his employees. I remember he cursed at me once. I took him aside and told him I did not need the job that bad, so if he wanted me to work there, never curse at me. 

For 3 days the truce lasted, then he cursed at me again. I took off my apron and walked out. The owner could not believe his eyes. Nobody had ever done it before I was told.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

cc if i was ever cursed at by my boss like that i'd have walked out too. there's no reason for people to talk to their employees like that. that's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## choclatechef (May 26, 2005)

It was my opinion also Middie.  

It was worth it just to see that fool's face as I left during rush hour on the fourth of July weekend!

He could not believe I would do it.


----------



## middie (May 26, 2005)

cc i'd have payed to see that !! good for you !!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2005)

Sounds very  unprofessional.                                                                                                                                                     You get more with sugar than you will get with vinegar!


----------



## crewsk (May 26, 2005)

I don't know if I'll watch it or not. I have only seen one commercial for it & wasn't real impressed.


----------



## SierraCook (May 27, 2005)

Monday night is my NASCAR night.   Also, like the rest of you I have not been impressed by the commercials.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 27, 2005)

First, I would watch it and see if it is a show I wqaant to continuw to watch. Second, THUMBS up to you cc. I'm glad you left that awful boss high and dry on a busy weekend.


----------



## choclatechef (May 27, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Second, THUMBS up to you cc. I'm glad you left that awful boss high and dry on a busy weekend.


 
I am glad I left that way too thumpershere2! 

There is no reason I can see that poor people have to be treated like slaves because they are poor and need their employment. 

This  only acted that way because he thought he held us in economic slavery. It was in a college town near an army base where so many soldier's wives and college students looking for work, kept wages down, and there were few jobs available -- and those were very low paying.

Many of those who worked there were poor and black with few other skills besides cooking, and there weren't that many restaurant jobs available.

Now you guys see why I would not watch any show where an employer acts like a slave overseer with a whip! 

The names he called us were awful!


----------



## kleenex (May 27, 2005)

A women that likes the WWE is fine with me  

The womens division needs lots of help.


----------



## middie (May 27, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> A women that likes the WWE is fine with me
> 
> The womens division needs lots of help.


they're getting more "divas" in. i'm just tired of it
all being about trish.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (May 29, 2005)

i'm just gonna watch it cause its so FOX-like and halarious along with the British yelling off of american idol, and it'll be entertaining watching ppl mess up. "behind the tv industry there's always those ppl getting paid to mess up"


----------



## allexgirl (May 29, 2005)

Chocolate Chef
  Good for you.I'm buying a restaurant and would never be like that to employees.
Seen it, done it,been there! as they say.I'll bet your a good cook also.
Donna


----------



## Ishbel (May 29, 2005)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> i'm just gonna watch it cause its so FOX-like and halarious along with the British yelling off of american idol, and it'll be entertaining watching ppl mess up. "behind the tv industry there's always those ppl getting paid to mess up"


 
OLut of curiosity.... what has my nation got to do with 'Yelling off of American Idol'?

****'s kitchen is has been through (I think) 3 series over here - the first one was run by Gordon Ramsay.  The last one by two other UK chefs, Gary Rhodes and Jean Christop Novelli.  Less viewers each series. I think we are 'reality show-ed' out here in the UK!

WOW - how come MY H ell's Kitchen has been censored, but the thread title was allowed?!


----------



## choclatechef (May 29, 2005)

allexgirl said:
			
		

> Chocolate Chef
> Good for you.I'm buying a restaurant and would never be like that to employees.
> Seen it, done it,been there! as they say.I'll bet your a good cook also.
> Donna


 
Thank you, and welcome to DC! 

I try my best to be as good a cook as the rest of my family!  

We take pride in our cooking/baking, and when one of the family compliments you, it is like winning the olympics!  

I about cried when my great aunt stood up in church to tell the congregation about the sugar cookies I baked for a inter-church meeting.  She said everybody loved them and they were wonderful, and that I was as good a cook as my grandmother and mother, and was carrying on their tradition!  I was truly a happy camper that day!


----------



## allexgirl (May 29, 2005)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Choc.Chef;

Thanks for the welcome and your reply.
Donna


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 29, 2005)

Im surprised anyone would hire a guy like that. I could care less if hes a great chef. If you dont act as a professional, then you dont get a job. Im hoping that someone takes a pan to his head.  

And WELCOME to the forum Alixgirl!!!!


----------



## ironchef (May 29, 2005)

There already is a He11's Kitchen. It is inside of the Mesa Grill.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (May 29, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> OLut of curiosity.... what has my nation got to do with 'Yelling off of American Idol'?
> 
> ****'s kitchen is has been through (I think) 3 series over here - the first one was run by Gordon Ramsay. The last one by two other UK chefs, Gary Rhodes and Jean Christop Novelli. Less viewers each series. I think we are 'reality show-ed' out here in the UK!
> 
> WOW - how come MY H ell's Kitchen has been censored, but the thread title was allowed?!


 
lol sorry to confuse you but,  i meant FOX had to put another British guy that yells at ppl like Simon on American Idol. I think its a FOX thing.


----------



## Ishbel (May 29, 2005)

Just a thought, but maybe they've done it because the concept for both programmes originated in the UK - and this was a condition for allowing them to franchise the shows? 
I know that Simon Cowell 'owns' a percentage of the idea for Idol - and franchised it to the USA.

If the chef you are talking about is Gordon Ramsay (don't know as we don't have the USA version) then he is a GREAT chef.  His restaurants are Michelin starred and I've eaten at his places on a number of occasions.  If he IS the British chef, then he's opinionated - but with good reason.  And yes, he SWEARS a LOT....    BTW, he's a Scot, like me


----------



## allexgirl (May 30, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Im surprised anyone would hire a guy like that. I could care less if hes a great chef. If you dont act as a professional, then you dont get a job. Im hoping that someone takes a pan to his head.
> 
> And WELCOME to the forum Alixgirl!!!!


 

Thanks for the welcome....neighbor.I'm in WI.
Donna


----------



## kleenex (May 30, 2005)

if he over does it on the swearing it could ruin the show ratings wise IMO.


----------



## Lugaru (May 30, 2005)

Im actually really intersted but I know Im going to forget to watch it every week.


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> if he over does it on the swearing it could ruin the show ratings wise IMO.


 
If it IS Gordon Ramsay then believe me - he ALWAYS overdoes the swearing.


----------



## htc (May 31, 2005)

I just watched the show last night. I have no idea who the chef is. Is he really famous?? Has anyone eaten at his restaurant?? It would seem to me that the way he acts, I should orgasim when I eat his food. He's really rough, a bit mean for my taste but I guess if his food is ALL THAT, then he accomplishes his goal...

I did find one thing interesting from the show...that if he has to remake ANY dish at a table, he remakes them all. Does anyone know if this is actually true? Man, it seems like there is a possibility that it would take forever to get your meal...


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> It would seem to me that the way he acts, I should orgasim when I eat his food.
> QUOTE]
> boy, am i cooking the wrong things. umm, htc, do you eat out often???????????


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

I watched it too.  He may be an awesome chef, but he is certainly a Certified Executive Swearer.  Half the dialogue was bleeped.  Are we to fear/respect him because of this?  Not this kid.

So much for another "reality" show.  Demographically correct cast of nobodies, willing to endure humiliation on TV for their 15 minutes (or is it seconds now?) of fame, carefully orchestrated by the network and complete with commercial tie-ins.  Snore...


----------



## htc (May 31, 2005)

Bucky, unfortunately not enough to experience that kind of euphoria  

On a side note, the kitchen on that show looks really nice.  I do wonder if I could endure all the name calling and negative comments. I don't mind the swearing though, since I myself have been known to know more swear words than a lumberjack.


----------



## mudbug (May 31, 2005)

Swearing per se doesn't bother me either, htc (I can do it in several languages.)  

It's just his shtick, IMO, and it's pretty annoying to watch someone who is a "pro" use such sophomoronic (just made that one up) tactics to get people to pay attention to him.


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

If it is Gordon Ramsay then he IS 'all that'! I've eaten in a couple of his restaurants in London (more than once) and his food is superb. 

Swearing is an integral part of the kitchen brigade's lifestyle in the UK and France (don't know about Italy!). It is a tough training, but produces wonderful chefs! And no, I do not swear, don't even like little swear words...  

Ramsay has produced many cookbooks and is also has a food column in The Times newspaper http://www.timesonline.co.uk/section/0,,4382,00.html

I forgive him a lot of things because of his sublime cooking!

Here's a review on his latest restaurant..... so handy for Harrod's!  I hope to eat there next time I'm down in London on business
http://www.london-eating.co.uk/17.htm


----------



## texasgirl (May 31, 2005)

It is Gordon Ramsey that does the show.
If he is that good of a chef, then good for him may he prosper long.
{but, a jerk is still a jerk} Most people wouldn't put up with his mouth no matter how good he is, he's NOT god.


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

Ah,  but in real life his brigade DO stick with him and are loyal to a man (and woman!)  In fact, one of his best trainees, a woman, has become head chef at his restaurant at the Connaught Hotel in London.  She appeared on one of his ****'s Kitchen programmes over here - I think it was one they did with celebrities (minor ones, only...!)  Any chef that trains with him inevitably goes on to bigger and better things here and in France.


----------



## kleenex (May 31, 2005)

I will give this show a minor thumbs up.

I liked the idea of each person creating a signature dish as the first thing they did on the show.  He certainly had some colorful words to describe some of those dishes.

I did not like that they had LESS than one day to get down 15 different recipes before they opened the new restaurant. Good Idea for the show I guess.  That never happened in the real world when chef like Bobby Flay opened his las Vegas restaurant.

That certainly killed the quality of the food though, the main reason why Gordon had people do dishes over, easily why people left the place without eating food, any why the restaurant closed early.

I think he can easily be worse than Donald Trump because Gordon is around you more than the Donald is.


----------



## texasgirl (May 31, 2005)

Well, then I'll just say this then. Over there, ya'll must have a mild temperment to be able to put up with him, kudos to you.
Over here in Texas,lol, he wouldn't last long.
Some of the guys here would rope him like a cow.
If he has gotten as far as he has with the attitude and hard mouth,and still has the followers ready and eager to learn from him, then he must be good.


----------



## htc (May 31, 2005)

After seeing a little of his show and hearinig Ishbel's comments on his food, I would love to try one of his restaurants, if I ever get the chance to.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 31, 2005)

The head chef in the kitchen I worked in was similar but not quite (I never got a plate of food squashed on my chest and he never made personal attacks (well, almost).  When he saw I kept my cool and asked questions after he made some snotty remarks to me he very kindly answered them and then gradually left me alone - I learned A LOT from him!!!!  I left work in tears but he didn't see them.  When he left he actually said that he learned some things from me and I helped him remember things he had forgotten.  

I learned so much from this man that if he had been any different I wouldn't have.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 1, 2005)

Wise words, Kitchelf!


----------



## kleenex (Jun 1, 2005)

I wonder if he is like this all the time???


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 1, 2005)

Not according to friends who know him.... he's a family man (3 or 4 children) who loves to run in marathons and loves football (soccer, I suspect you call it!) - he was once a player for Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 4, 2005)

I will not watch it.  If I want to listen to a screaming, abusive, egomaniacal lunatic, I will call my old boss


----------



## kleenex (Jun 7, 2005)

Well I saw the second episode and it was another train wreck for the contestants involved.

The challenge this week was to clean out the inside of a squid ,  One member from the blue team had to sit out.  The red team won the challenge which FORCED the blue team to work the whole shift without air conditioning.  Gordon said on the first day at his first job the air conditioning went out after 5 minutes.

The red team won a dinner with Gordon while the Blue team was forced to clean the insides out of more squid.

The contestants on the show STILL do not have enough time to learn the recipes to open the restaurant right.  It got so bad at the place that one person CALLED for pizza delivery!!!

Do they even have enough cooks for the amount of seats to serve????

On Next weeks show, one eater throws up!!!!!!  I think a fight over another meal takes place as well.  Gordon did say one piece of food was too pink on the inside.

This stuff would never happen in the real world.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 8, 2005)

And poor Dewberry was cast aside


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

I wasn't going to watch it, but ,my son came over and turned it on. Actually, once you see what he is all about, I can see why he is so hard on them. The vulgar language is not needed, but, it's funny to see him take up for the teams when the customers start b***ing and he tells them to f off 

There is going to be a LOT of backstabbing as the first girl that told Dewberry not to worry that he wasn't going anywhere and then turn around and name him to leave! 
I hope she is the next one to leave. Nominating them to go is one thing, but, when you stab someone in the back like that is not right in my book!!


----------



## kleenex (Jun 8, 2005)

The person that might get the boot next week might be the one that makes the food that gets thrown up.


----------



## kyles (Jun 8, 2005)

Gordon Ramsay has another show as well in the UK, Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, where he goes into a struggling restaurant and tries to help them turn their business around. He has a great deal of business acumen, and actually has quite a gentle nature, he seems to adapt his approach according to the personalities he is dealing with. I have learnt a lot by watching his show. I don't really like He ll's Kitchen, I think the concept is a bit tiresome, and I hate all the swearing, but I think he does that because it is his trademark.

He writes a mean cookbook, and his dessert recipes are to die for, I own a couple of his books. His explanations of complex techniques are so good, that you never feel intimidated by the lengthy methods, as he explained everything so well. His wife has just started writing for the English version of the Italian magazine Grazia. She is so down to earth and practical, a great foil for him I think.

I always thought he was an arrogant so and so, but he has earnt the right, at least in this country, to be arrogant. If you are the best, and know you are, does that make you arrogant or just right????


----------



## Paint (Jun 9, 2005)

Personally, I love the show - even if it's a bit obvious that the arguments with the 'customers' are staged.  

Gordon Ramsey is a total perfectionist - and he won't waste time on people who haven't got a passion for good food, and can't be bothered to put in the time and effort needed to serve a customer with a perfect dish.  He usually only checks the dishes just as they are about to go out to a diner - if you have been a lazy chef and have allowed a substandard dish to get onto that tray, then you are in REAL trouble.  If you are going to be any sort of decent chef, then it's your responsibility to make sure that dish is perfect before it goes out to the customer - that's what Gordon Ramsey gets the most angry about - lazy chefs who don't care.   If you've ever taught anyone, you can appreciate what a pain it is to try to teach someone who just isn't willing to put in any effort in return to learn....like the lazy student who is just content to pass with a 'C' when they are quite capable of getting an 'A' if they would just care enough to put some time and effort in...someone who has the potential to be great, but is quite content to remain mediocre.

The contestants on the programme get cooking lessons from Ramsey during the day, so it's not as if they are trying to cook things that they haven't been taught to.

For the contestant that can concentrate on detail, can learn from their mistakes and who has the determination to perfect their art - then they will have had the priviledge to have learned from the greatest chef in Britain, and will be assured of a successful future.  It's one heck of a prize, even without the restaurant thrown in!

BTW, the swearing amuses me......simply because there are a some VERY bad British swearwords that the Fox network doesn't recognise, and so doesn't bleep out LOL! 

I look forward to the programme every week 

Paint.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 9, 2005)

It looks from the promo for next week Paint they do the worst job yet on a couple dishes.


----------



## Butterz (Jun 10, 2005)

i wasnt going to. then i saw the end of it and now im hooked.

they are competing for their own restaurant, and it does add ratings, so i can see the language.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I think the teams from the promos are finally going to do some good work next week.

I also thought the promo for the pucking incident was more wild than what we saw during thew show last night.  What a rip off.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 21, 2005)

For the first time they made it through the night.  The Red team served every single table what they wanted.


----------



## nytxn (Jun 22, 2005)

*****'s Kitchen*

Anyone watch this show?

The one on Fox...


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2005)

There's a whole thread dedicated to the topic!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11322


----------



## nytxn (Jun 22, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance... I didn't see it.  

Admin, feel free to remove this thread if you see fit to.


----------



## nytxn (Jun 22, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> from the looks of it i don't like him already.


 
Ya know, if these people can't handle someone like this dude screaming at them they certainly won't be able to handle "investors" at their 'new restaurant'.

He's just giving them a sample of what he goes through on a daily basis, I'm sure.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

The two threads about the show are now merged


----------

